# Advice needed for buying monitor



## slashragnarok (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for a 21" LCD monitor within Rs 10000 which has DVI, VGA and HDMI input. Does such a monitor exist. USB port is optional. Also if such a monitor is available is a LED version available?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 15, 2011)

get ST2220L - 8.3k.. 
or benq E2220HD - 9k


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 15, 2011)

Are these LCD monitors with LED backlights or LED monitors?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 15, 2011)

these are LCD monitor and benq is LED backlights AFAIK


----------



## sparx (Mar 15, 2011)

yCurrently there are no Actual LED monitors(OLED), they are available in mobile phones and hand held devices. Even if they will be available they will be very costly initially


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. Just bought a DELL ST2220L today. Price was Rs 8975 + tax@ kolkata.


----------

